# What Color Carpet Would Go With Tan Walls



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

I would keep it neutral and go with a beige, cream colour. I know it will not be easy to keep clean but would look great IMO.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

I agree. You need to keep it light and add colour through accessories. Dark carpet will make you insane. Every tiny piece of lint will stand out.
Also, there are some really nice shades of grey that do not look dirty. The great thing about grey is that it is any colour you want it to be. Meaning it picks up hues of whatever it is up against.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

First off, I would pick your floor covering to meet your needs and not worry about matching the walls. You can always change wall color. Inventory what colors you have to stick with like wood trim, furniture and so forth. 

Were you thinking a single color deep pile carpet or would something like a multi-colored berber offer a better choice for your lifestyle? Will you have the same color and type flooring throughout your home or will you need to flow color in and out of rooms? 

I think automatically picking a neutral for flooring is a cop out. You can manage floor color just like wall color if you spend some time with a basic color wheel and figure out what you want to experience when in a room.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Blue.
This isn't the living room, but, it gives the idea.










Just saw it's from 8 yrs ago. . .


----------

